# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Вопрос новичка: как посчитать прибыль в УТ10 1с8.2

## lvovitch

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как посчитать прибыль в такой ситуации:

1. в апреле 2012купили товар - 10 славянский шкафов по 1000 руб каждый. всего на 10000руб.
2. в мае 2012 года продали 2 шкафа по 1500 руб.

как при помощи Управления Торговлей посчитать прибыль в мае: т.е. продали товар на 3000 руб, затраты на приобретение - 2000 руб. Прибыль 1000 руб.

Заранее спасибо за помощь.

---------- Post added at 17:56 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

упс... понял... это валовая прибыль.

а нет ли тогда отчета с учетом затрат

----------


## emelyanoff

отчет - продажи по оплате

----------


## kamar821

Показатель чистой прибыли - Отчет "продажи по оплате"

----------

